# Welches Objektiv für Portraits?



## ctcv (14. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Canon EOS 350 D mit dem Canon EFS 18-55 1:3.5-5.6  und dem Sigma 55-200 1:4-5.6 Teleobjektiv. Meine aktuellen Bilder könnt Ihr unter http://www.ctcv.de begutachten (Kritik erwünscht) 
Ich würde mich jedoch jetzt für Portrait und Akt Fotografie interressieren und weiß noch nicht welches Objektiv man für solche Zwecke verwenden sollte. Welches ist also für Portraitfotografie (im freien) besonders geeignet, wenn es darum geht, dass der Hintergrund möglichst unscharf und die Person perfekt herauskommt? Sind für Aktfotografie (in Räumen und mit Beleuchtung) andere Objektive nötig als für Portraits?
Kann ich mein Teleobjektiv eventuell dafür her nehmen?
Welche Brennweite ist für Portraitfotografie am besten und auf welche anderen technischen Daten muss man achten?

  Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## burnobaby (15. August 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe auch grade ein bischen mir Portaitfotots rumgespielt (Beispiel). Bei mir ging es auch ohne Objektiv... Über die Brennweite kann man so genau nichts sagen kommt auf die Art Foto an, welches du machen willst, außerdem wie weit das Model von der Kamera weg sitzt. Für die Tiefenunschärfe brauchst du doch eigentlich auch kein extra Objektiv. Da musst du einfach viel ausprobieren um die perfekte Balance zwischen Brennweite, Blendenöffnung, Verschlusszeit etc. hinzubekommen. 
Am besten, testen.


----------



## Leola13 (15. August 2005)

Hai,

wenn du "normale" Portraitfotos machen möchtest, würde ich dir zu einem Objektiv im Bereich 100, 150 mm raten. Damit kannst du in einem Abstand von ca. 1,5 bis 2 m zur Person deine Fotos machen. 
Wenn du näher an der Person bist, gibt das dieser evtl. ein Gefühl von "auf die Pelle rücken".  Bei Blende 4 und einem 100 mm Objektiv hast du einen Schärfebereich von ca. 9,5 cm, das sollte reichen um den Hintergrund unscharf zu bekommen. Ist aber über die, falls vorhanden, Ablendtaste leicht zu kontrollieren.
Scharfzustellen ist unbedingt auf die Augen.

Die angegebenen Werte für die Objektive gelten für analoge Kameras, bei digitalen musst du dies mit einem Faktor (ca. 1,5 abhängig von der Kamera) umrechnen.

Dein Sigma würde also für deine Zwecke ausreichen.
Bei der Fotografie in Räumen ist (fast) alles eine Frage der Beleuchtung.   
Halogenstrahler aus dem Baumarkt tun gute Dienste und fotografier mit einem Stativ.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## saschaf (15. August 2005)

Für Portraitfotos in Räumen würde ich eine Lichtstarke Festbrennweite so um die 50mm nehmen. Wenn du hier möglichst weit aufblendest (deshalb hohe Lichtstärke) verschwimmt der Hintergrund. Wenn du abblendest bekommst du eine höhere Tiefenschärfe, die du bei  Akten eher brauchst als bei Portrais.

Für Außenaufnehmen kannst du dein Tele verwenden. Um hier einen verschwommenen Hintergrund zu bekommen, musst du möglichst weit in den Telebereich gehen. Der dabei nötige Platz zwischen Motiv und Kamera sollte bei Außenaufnahmen kein Problem sein.

@burnobaby: 





> Bei mir ging es auch ohne Objektiv...


Ohne Objektiv fotografieren? Den Trick musst du mir mal verraten.


----------



## burnobaby (15. August 2005)

Ähm ja...

Mein das ich kein anderes Objektiv für viel Geld benutzt habe, sondern das normale von der Kamera...!

Werd mich gleich mal 5 Minuten in die Ecke stellen und mich schämen...  :suspekt:


----------



## ctcv (15. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen und Vielen Dank euch allen für die super Infos! Ging ja unglaublich schnell! Werde bald mal ein paar Versuche mit meinem Sigma starten und zu sehen sind diese dann natürlich auch auf http://www.ctcv.de


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. September 2012)

Seit kurzem sind wir der Frage intensiver auf den Grund gegangen und haben die häufig wiederkehrende Frage nach der richtigen Objektivwahl beantwortet:

*Die Objektivfrage – Die immer wiederkehrende Suche nach dem richtigen Objektiv. ...einige Ansatzpunkte*


----------



## pixelchef (16. September 2012)

Ich habe zwar eine Sony a77,aber vom Prinzip ist das ja auch egal. Ich fotografiere besonders gern mit meinem 85 mm f1,4. Der Abstand zum Modell ist nicht zu lästig und die Freistellung ist einfach super.

Gruss pixelchef


----------



## mksscm (17. Oktober 2012)

Ohne Spielereien kannst du auch mit einem einfachen 50er Objektiv gute Bilder machen. Mit einem entsprechenden Hintergrund, der nicht zu lebendig ist, muss nicht zwingend der Hintergrund "absaufen", also unscharf gemacht werden.


----------

